# forum problems



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

was the forum on a go slow last night? as i struggled yet again to get on here, all other sites i tried np's
cheers gazz


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Fine for me, maybe your access was deliberately being tampered with......

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

paul4281 said:


> Fine for me, maybe your access was deliberately being tampered with......
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


doubt it........but then i did call john a MO FO :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> was the forum on a go slow last night? as i struggled yet again to get on here, all other sites i tried np's
> cheers gazz


Same here around ~ 8:30pm till 10pm. OK after that


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > was the forum on a go slow last night? as i struggled yet again to get on here, all other sites i tried np's
> ...


SO!!!!! it's a conspiracy Dani to keep us out of here hmmmmmmmm. we need a list of suspects to start the elimination process.
what you think hun?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


I'm with you on this Gazzer. All the way 8)


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi guys, thank you for the reports. I had the tech look in the db logs and there was a glitch server that occurred over the weekend that might have caused some slowness and errors for some.

Sorry for any inconvenience.

Steve


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TTFAdmin said:


> Hi guys, thank you for the reports. I had the tech look in the db logs and there was a glitch server that occurred over the weekend that might have caused some slowness and errors for some.
> 
> Sorry for any inconvenience.
> 
> Steve


Aha.......Dani it was the database in the server with a glitch hun, so we have our person and where it was and with what!!!!
Crime solved cheers Steve most kind boss man


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It was Colonel Mustard in the Conservatory with the drain pipe :roll:

Thanks Steve for sorting it


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> It was Colonel Mustard in the Conservatory with the drain pipe :roll:
> 
> Thanks Steve for sorting it


That's what I said ya chocolate teapot lol


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Coffee please. Coffee pot for me please


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I blame the TTOC :twisted: :wink: :lol: :lol:

(That's a joke BTW)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jamman said:


> I blame the TTOC :twisted: :wink: :lol: :lol:
> 
> (That's a joke BTW)


We've hired a Chinese hacker to bring down the rebel alliance


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > I blame the TTOC :twisted: :wink: :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > I blame the TTOC :twisted: :wink: :lol: :lol:
> ...


fried rice with mine please m8


----------

